# CoffeeMagic - toe in the water



## CoffeeMagic (Aug 7, 2011)

The CoffeeMagic site is now live - coffeemagic.co.uk. It's been a struggle and it's not quite finished yet. At the moment, if you want to purchase roasted beans, please contact me at [email protected] and we can do it via PayPal. Green beans are available via the website. Prices are on the site for 350g bags of roasted and green by the kg.

My personal thanks to all those who have helped along the way and have been supportive in various ways. I can't keep you in suspense any longer, so decided to launch the site early. Please take the time to browse.

I have some exciting (for me) projects on the go at the moment regarding home roasting, etc. that I will keep updated on the site too.

As always, I appreciate your feedback (good or bad) and will always listen to constructive criticism and suggestions for improvement. Please remember that there are still some issues being progressed, which I hope to resolve very soon.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Congratulaions Ron. It's been a long time coming, which is a testimony to your aim to do it well. Looking forward to buying from you soon







Good luck with the new business.


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Congratulations Ron! Best of luck with it all and I'm sure everything will smooth out and fall into place in no time









Sent from my Galaxy S using Tapatalk


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Well done Ron! Site looks great! Good luck with it!


----------



## CoffeeMagic (Aug 7, 2011)

It's live and ready to take orders from all those who were itching to get their hands on it.

Think I have sorted out most of the problems now. Decided to go back to the 250g bags of roasted coffee to make the admin easier. Green beans are for sale by the kg.

Keep your eyes peeled for the Cleanskins!!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Hope business is going well Ron. Have been following your growth with interest. Always good to see a new company being well supported.


----------

